# Diabetic White Chocolate?



## Immy1992 (Nov 8, 2011)

Title's pretty self explanatory, but I was wondering of anyone knows of anywhere that sells diabetic white chocolate? I've tried thorntons with no luck, and while my partner managed to find it, it was in wales, and we live in leicester. Slightly too far to travel for chocolate lol.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## scootdevon (Nov 9, 2011)

*hello immy u tried searching on the net for it??*


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 9, 2011)

You are actually better off with a little bit of the 'real' stuff. Diabetic products aren't what they are cracked up to be and chocolate isn't as bad for us as you would think....in moderation.  XXXXX


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

Your hunt is over! You don't need any special diabetic chocolate - the ordinary stuff is fine  'Diabetic' chocolate contains something called polyols - artificial sweeteners - that can cause people gastric problems. Really, it only exists as something to sell to people who don't have diabetes but think they are doing the right thing by buying it for their friends who have diabetes. Eat the real stuff, but in moderation of course!


----------



## Mark T (Nov 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> ...polyols - artificial sweeteners - that can cause people gastric problems...


Polyols can have a laxative effect, need I say more   Proper chocolate is much better.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 9, 2011)

Best white chocolate I've found is either Thornton's or various Swiss brands, that used to be only available from Swiss Centre in Leicester Square, London, but are now available from most supermarkets. So, instead of buying it only on trips to London, I can buy it whenever it's on offer at supermarket. 

As others have already said, better to eat a bit of proper chocolate than diabetic chocolate, and you really don't want the effect on your gut that comes from eating lots of diabetic chocolate!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

It should also be mentioned that dark chocolate is better for your blod sugar levels than white or milk - the higher the cocoa content the better, although I personally find anything above 70% cocoa too bitter


----------



## FM001 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sure the wee bags of white chocolate buttons are roughly 8g of carbs


----------



## cherrypie (Nov 9, 2011)

White "chocolate" is not chocolate but a mixture of cocoa butter, milk and sugar.


----------



## Immy1992 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks guys 

I'll just eat the regular stuff then 

Cherrypie, I know it's not really chocolate, but I prefer it to dark and milk chocolate


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm the same Immy, I love white chocolate


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 9, 2011)

toby said:


> Sure the wee bags of white chocolate buttons are roughly 8g of carbs



What for one button? 

Here's the info on white choc buttons http://nutrition.cadbury.co.uk/epages/Store.storefront/?ObjectID=1495656


----------



## Immy1992 (Nov 9, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> What for one button?
> 
> Here's the info on white choc buttons http://nutrition.cadbury.co.uk/epages/Store.storefront/?ObjectID=1495656



Can't get on to see the information :S


----------



## margie (Nov 9, 2011)

Try starting from here.

http://nutrition.cadbury.co.uk/epages/Store.storefront/?ObjectPath=/Shops/NutriApp

and work you way through to the product you are interested in.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 9, 2011)

Immy1992 said:


> Can't get on to see the information :S



Oh no idea why that is.

here's the info for the cab white buttons per pkt

Energy (KJ) 760 
Energy (KCal) 180 
Protein 1.5g 
Carbohydrate 19.1g 
(of which Sugar) 19.1g 
Total Fat 11.0g 
(of which Saturated Fat) 6.6g 
Fibre 0g 
Sodium* Trace 
* Equiv as Salt 0.14g


----------



## Immy1992 (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------

